# DIAC says average 12 months waiting time after CO assigned for 189 Grant



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm new and can't find this info.

Just spoke to DIAC, they have confirmed to me that once a CO is assigned, it takes an AVERAGE of 12 months to get my grant (189 skilled migrant, currently in Australia).

However, after looking at all the threads, it seems people are getting grants within a few weeks after a CO is assigned...

What's the truth?? Please help


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

the truth is if all your supporting docs in order, 189 visa will be granted within weeks, especially if you are from a low risk country like Canada. Good luck!


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> the truth is if all your supporting docs in order, 189 visa will be granted within weeks, especially if you are from a low risk country like Canada. Good luck!


Okay good to know. Yeah it's very confusing because MANY (the majority) of people on this expat forum have shown us that grants are usually given within 7-28 days from the time a CO is assigned.

I think DIAC are obliged to disclose the 12 months average waiting time to control the number of applicants that are granted.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

no, they control the number of visa granted by planning level for GSM each year, number of invitation sent out each round and the pass mark. 
Within 1 month grant is common for applicants from low risk countries.
Best,


----------



## prabh (Oct 29, 2012)

is india also low risk country??


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

The 12 month turn around time was set pre-SkillSelect when all was paper based and there was a lot of couriering. That coupled with the fact that there was no pre screening (EOI) meant anyone who could afford could just submit application. COs had plenty of paper work to go through. The time it takes to have case finalised has not been reviewed since then am I am sure that once it is reviewed, they will publish much shorter times for both 189 and 190.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

But is,nt it surprising that i have not seen even a single grant from Pakistan yet for 189 applicants ins pite of the fact that Pakistan comes on HR country along with many other like India and Bangladesh But still why our cases are so much delayed....I am not able to understand it at all...How could even security checks take this much of time...?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Naveed539, 

maybe this thread can help you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rm-80-external-checks-how-long-does-take.html

The external checks are not performed by DIAC but other agencies such as the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO). If you want to know what they do you can read this helpful information sheet. It seems that they consider up to 12 months _acceptable_ for these checks - if it takes longer you can make a complaint. 

Sorry I've got nothing more helpful, 
Monika


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Espresso,

It was really helpfull especially in a state of confusion.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

prabh said:


> is india also low risk country??


No, India is not on the Low risk country list, see link below

Visas, Immigration and Refugees


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

i think DIAC even has subcategories for HR countries. People from HR countries on good diplomatic terms with the West like India can expect much faster processing time in contrast with those from countries like Pakistan or Iran who must go through lengthy external security check. DIAC doesn't admit this discrepancy officially but that's what I've observed on the forum so far.
Best!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> i think DIAC even has subcategories for HR countries. People from HR countries on good diplomatic terms with the West like India can expect much faster processing time in contrast with those from countries like Pakistan or Iran who must go through lengthy external security check. DIAC doesn't admit this discrepancy officially but that's what I've observed on the forum so far.
> Best!


True story.


----------



## prabh (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks berny1999 for the link.


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link...really helpful!


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Naveed539,
> 
> maybe this thread can help you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rm-80-external-checks-how-long-does-take.html
> 
> ...


These links are outdated, no longer works  Any one has updated links?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi alamin104,

thank you for pointing that out. The second link stopped working because they changed the file name  but the information is still on the ASIO page. 

Information Sheet - ASIO’s Security Assessment function

The other links are still functioning. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sheravanan, 

there isn't much that you can do. You could write your CO another email, politely inquiring if they need any additional documents from you. But your application is must likely stuck in the referred medicals queue or the security check phase and there is nothing you can do to speed it up . 

You have the right to make a complaint if your security checks take more than a year, but that's not helpful either at this stage. Waiting is the hardest part of the entire process!

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i applied 189 visa on 11 April , CO : 04 May, Still waiting for Grant.
> since then no reply from CO. I am really waiting for the grant.
> what we can do at this stage any suggestion please.


wats ur andsco code,,how many points u claimed


----------

